# Mo's 2016 Fishing Slideshow



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

I didn't get a lot of time on the water in 2016...was very busy caring for my Mom...but did get in a few days. Here are some catches, and hope 2017 finds me busy with hooksets!


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Gonna try fishin' more of these style baits in 2017...had a few nice ones hit these last year.


----------



## maxpower (Jul 2, 2008)

mo65 said:


> Gonna try fishin' more of these style baits in 2017...had a few nice ones hit these last year.
> View attachment 228427


Who make this swimbait hook with the spinner blade attached? Maybe I just haven't been very observant, but I've not seen that before.


----------

